# طرق بناء السفن ومخططاتها بجميع انواعها



## kateep (24 فبراير 2013)

http://forshipbuilding.comبناء السفن بجميع انواعها


----------



## kateep (24 فبراير 2013)

Shipbuilding Picture Dictionaryطرق البناء


----------



## Eng-Maher (24 فبراير 2013)

شكرا اخى الفاضل على هذا الرابط .... وهو مباشرتا من هنا

Ship Construction | Dictionary Picture


----------



## tsemjr (18 مايو 2013)

شكرا اخى الفاضل على هذا الرابط


----------



## عبدالله وتاري (24 مايو 2013)

شكرا


----------



## abomgoode (27 مايو 2013)

الف شكررررررررررررر وجزاك الله خير


----------



## inmiza (15 أغسطس 2013)

thanks :56:


----------



## طائطة (31 أغسطس 2013)

الف شكر علي الرابط


----------

